

Tell HN: Please excuse my curiosity - eridal

Hey HN,<p>I&#x27;ve just created a link submission to itself, out of curiosity of what will happen, I was expecting an infinite redirection loop, but the site handled it nicely; but you cant comment on the submission
======
stonemetal
It is dead. That is why you can't comment on it. I believe you can't tell it
is dead because the site shows you your own stuff as not dead. Try logging out
and looking at it.

~~~
eridal
good catch! and it wont even show on the site if you are not logged in

------
eridal
anyways here's the link:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9654096](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9654096)

